# Risperidone. how long does it take to work?



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

when can I expect any effect from a low dose antypsycotica for SA? I'll take Risperidone 1mg, 1 time daily. Use it for a week now. Didn't notice anything.

thnx.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Antipsychotics are capable to induce a permanent movement disorder with chronic use wich makes them a bad long term treatment for SA. That said you should have noticed benefits by now if it would work (wich i doubt since blocking D2 is the opposite of what would be good for SA imo).


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

I've read the movement disorder is NOT permanent. If you stop the Antipsychotic I've read that some peoples twitches stop after a year or two.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Sadaiyappan said:


> I've read the movement disorder is NOT permanent. If you stop the Antipsychotic I've read that some peoples twitches stop after a year or two.


Yeah in some ppl, however in others it can be permanent, and after seeing what happened to my mum i know how terrible the movement disorder is, even only having that for a year seems like pure horror to me.


----------



## rik (Jan 4, 2010)

I know the risks of movement disorder. I read that this can happen if you use a higher dose (>4mg).


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Risperidone (Risperdal) is known to also cause diabetes. I dont take it anymore because of too much weight gain.


----------



## Ihatethinkingofusernames (Jun 19, 2010)

I took it for maybe 3 weeks. It worked for me with the first dose (1 mg I think, it was awhile ago). It did nothing for SA. Mostly just made me tired and slowed my mind down. It was a really odd feeling for me, I am used to constant internal chatter, so I stopped taking it. I wouldn't recommend it for SA myself.


----------



## Raptors (Aug 3, 2009)

it doesnt trust me


----------

